# My first fattie and first q-view



## big smoke (Jun 28, 2008)

So here it is my first fattie on my CGSP I'll post some pics of the finished product later.








Still learning my smoker and i need to make a couple more mods.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2008)

looks great so far... good luck!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks good looking forward to the finished Qview


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jun 28, 2008)

oh baby ! Sweet lookin fatty Big smoke !Never thought of the plastic wrap .Must help to tighten that sucker up.What is your opinion on that thermometer on the right ?Got same one at the supermarket as my entry into the remote world.Jury's still kinda out with me. Mine seems to eat batteries,even though I wait a couple hours before inserting probe.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like yer off ta a bang up good start!  Tastey lookin vittles there!

May the smoke gods smile upon yer cooker!


----------



## big smoke (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish I could take credit for the plastic wrap but I got the idea from this link on rolling a fattie
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18672

As far as the wireless thermometer, this is my first time to use it so I will let you know.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

NIce fixins, BIG SMOKE.


----------



## ddave (Jun 28, 2008)

If that's your first one, then you're lookin' good.  Getting them to roll is the toughest part IMHO.

Lookin' forward to the finished pics.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## krusher (Jun 28, 2008)

looks good,  make sure you show the finished product


----------



## coyote (Jun 28, 2008)

that is some might fine looking grub you have going there..


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice looking fatty!!

They are pretty addicting (to make as well as eat...LOL).

Enjoy!


----------



## big smoke (Jun 28, 2008)

Well here it is after 3 hours. I have to say not bad for my first attempt. I had one little blowout on the top but nothing came out of it. I think a little less cheese next time and more of everything else. The other problem is it wanted to fall apart when I cut it. Don't know if this is normal or not.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Smoke that looks excellent!


----------



## seboke (Jun 28, 2008)

That's a great lookin fatty!  Noce roll job!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 29, 2008)

You're the Man; got those fatties right the first time it  looks.  What kind of cheese did you use?   Did you wait at least and hour to let the meat rest and firm up before cutting?  I didn't the first time but it worked out anyway.   I also like to mix the sausage and some ground beef.  I can't seem to make two of the same kind so far; I want to experiment and try  new stuffings.   The adding of jalapenos' worked out really swell also.   I drink more milk now. Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO. Rich


----------

